# Term for deliberate deformation of threads?



## PeterJB (Aug 26, 2014)

What's the word to describe deliberately deforming a portion of the threads to create a stop?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 26, 2014)

Nearest I could find is "Step-Locking".

http://www.boltscience.com/pages/glossary.htm

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 26, 2014)

In the fastener field, I know of 2 proprietary methods used only on nuts. One is a Stover type lock nut, and the other is a TriLock. I'm sure there are others, but it's been a long time. They are used primarily to create a self locking or holding thread rather than a full stop, however.

In the shop, if it were a nut, I'd probably call it "staking" but that probably isn't 100% accurate.


----------



## PeterJB (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'm wracking my brain for the word. Sort of slang, I think. I came across it a while back, but have forgotten. This past weekend a friend and I welded back together a trailer jack that had failed. At the bottom of the 18" or so threaded shaft, the last 2-3 threads were deliberately banged up so the contraption wouldn't come apart by cranking it too far. He and I both knew there was a term for it. He couldn't think of it either. I'm racing to get the answer before him. There's a beer involved...


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 26, 2014)

We always called it peening. Like with a ball peen hammer or punch


----------



## Malave16 (Aug 26, 2014)

On aviation we call them self locking nuts. Some will have a few threads kinda smashed in, others have some sort of plastic material on the last quarter ( i guesstimate) of the threads. A basic test to check this type of nuts is not bein able to thread it all the way in by hand.


----------



## chuckorlando (Aug 26, 2014)

peening or pinging is what I would likely say. Or "redneck loctite" for a cross thread:roflmao:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 26, 2014)

And the winner is "Peening".  Hope you won the brewski!!!

Bob


----------



## Philco (Aug 26, 2014)

I've heard the term "to spoil the threads"


----------



## richz (Aug 27, 2014)

Buggered up


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've always heard it as "staking" the threads or bolt.   Must have been an old timers trick before locktite.  My dad used to do it with a center punch or chisel to the side of the thread of the bolt just above the nut.   If you only deform the thread a little you can still get the bolt off cleanly if you need to.  I actually use that method from time to time.

chris


----------



## PeterJB (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm going back to my buddy and tell him my panel of experts and I concluded the proper term is 'staking up the peened buggered threads'. I don't see how he could refute that mouthful–unless he's been doing a similar inquiry in some other forum. Thank you all, to to all a good Labor Day weekend!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 27, 2014)

When done by some hack trying to "fix" something I always used the term "munged up".   Example "It looks like he really munged up the threads on that shaft with a pair of Vise-Grips".


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 27, 2014)

PeterJB said:


> What's the word to describe deliberately deforming a portion of the threads to create a stop?



Staking.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 27, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Staking.


I thought staking was done to the head of a bolt. I know that's how the gas key is held on my ar-15. The only time I can think of using this technique (whatever it's called) has been on the t-nuts for my mill to keep the studs from screwing through.


----------



## Millbo (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree with John on "Staking", I guess it could be similiar to "Upsetting" and is done with a center punch.


----------



## ronzo (Aug 30, 2014)

Upsetting.
Ron


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 30, 2014)

I always heard the terms 'staking' and 'peening' but staking is the one I heard the most. Might be a geographic thing.

I used to make (still do sometimes) my own locknuts. For a 1/2" nut I would set the nut on an anvil, then use an old punch or drift and give it a good whack with a machinist's hammer, creating a slight divot in one of the faces of the nut. Then repeat the process two more times so that every second face has a divot in it. The result is a nut that is deformed enough to lock very solidly onto the bolt or stud that it is installed on.  This might be the same as the 'tri-lock' that somebody mentioned earlier in the thread. At any rate, sometimes it is easier to make the nut when you only need one rather than make a trip to the hardware store just for that one item. This type also works well in high temperature situations where nylock nuts won't survive. 

I have also tried making them in the hydraulic press, and strange as it may seem, I seem to get better results with the hammer method rather than the steady pressure method. I guess shock value has some advantages. 

Didn't mean to hijack the thread, just thought I might add some tidbits that somebody might find useful.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 30, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> And the winner is "Peening".  Hope you won the brewski!!!
> 
> Bob



I think of peening as pounding with a blunt tool to alter surface properties, as in shot peening.  It's what a ball-peen hammer is for.


----------



## GK1918 (Aug 30, 2014)

"staking" in this neck of the woods.........


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, we used the term staking when you deform a thread to the bolt so the nut can't back off.  And the term peening was when you deform the end of the bolt threads so the nut can't fall off or pass through. Depends what the application requires.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 31, 2014)

interference thread if the nut or bolt is machined or designed that way,  
staking, if manually applied


----------

